
Studies in Power: An Interview with Robert Caro (2018) - dempedempe
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/01/16/studies-in-power-an-interview-with-robert-caro/
======
officemonkey
I've been listening to a couple of Podcast interviews Bob Caro has done with
Preet Bhara and Conan O'Brien. Both are recommended.

------
andrewem
The memoir he refers to is finished. It's called Working: Researching,
Interviewing, Writing. Unlike the rest of his books, it's short. Having not
read any of his other books, I found it fascinating and I highly recommend it.

~~~
DominikPeters
Working is great, but it is not the full memoir. My understanding is that he
compiled "Working" so that some important pieces are published in case he
doesn't get to finish his memoir, which unfortunately seems somewhat likely.

